# What you guys think so far? *First grow



## Jgrnaut (Oct 6, 2021)

wk4, just wondering what ppl think on how they look and if i should do anything.Thanks


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 6, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 6, 2021)

Patience is virtue... Or something like that.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 27, 2021)

Grow looks nice any finish photos


----------



## boo (Nov 27, 2021)

nice flowers, a bit heavy on the nitrogen but that doesn't seem to be an issue...what nutes are you using


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 27, 2021)

looks great for 28 days

now are you gonna tell us what flavor are those flowers , what is your soil mix , and what is your choice of nutrients or are you gonna leave is at the bus stop like some cheap hooker on a Friday night?


----------



## pute (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2021)

pute said:


>


Darn it Wally ya beat me this time LOL


----------



## spunom (Nov 27, 2021)

Great looking plant.

I hope I'm wrong but... those pistils look like there's a lot of orange at week four. Only plant? No pollination going on, is there?


----------

